# Looking for sub/DTG printer in Seattle... or anywhere else, really



## keegan33 (Feb 23, 2009)

Howdy,

I'm looking for a sublimation and/or DTG printer in the greater Seattle area. I have a 5+ designs of various quantities that I need printed asap. The designs have a lot of different colors in them, which is why I chose to go with sub/DTG printing...plus I don't want to be able to "feel" the print on the shirt. If there's a better printing process then I'm all ears. Would love to work with someone who has experience printing many colors and shades on lightweight shirts in the greater Seattle area, if possible. However, I'm open to working with a printer outside of Seattle too. Please let me know if you have any recommendations! Thanks so much!


----------



## hometownshirts (Jan 18, 2014)

We have a brother dtg and would be happy to work with you. However we are in Indiana you could drop ship to us. Our printer doesn't print white ink though so not for sure if you are looking for white ink or not. We can only print on light colored garments unless we are print dark ink


----------



## keegan33 (Feb 23, 2009)

Thanks for the reply. I'd love to be able to print on both white shirts as well as black shirts. I know dye sub won't work on dark shirts because there's no white ink so I'm open to other printing methods that would give a similar final product and can be printed on black shirts too. Is your shop able to do that?


----------



## hometownshirts (Jan 18, 2014)

Depending on how many colors and how many shirts we could screen print them. We are looking at adding a dtg with white ink but can't decide on which one yet.


----------



## keegan33 (Feb 23, 2009)

The shirts have a lot of colors so I think screen printing is not an option (20+ colors). Can you recommend a good dtg printer?


----------



## legbrnr (May 26, 2007)

We have a Brother DTG with white ink. We would be happy to talk with you about what you need to get these designs going.
We are located in Marysville, WA about 40 mins north of Seattle.


----------



## 135367 (Mar 10, 2011)

Hi,

I'm in the Portland area and have a Melco G2 printer which will handle your needs.


----------



## keegan33 (Feb 23, 2009)

What's the best way to contact you? Can you send me your website address?


----------



## legbrnr (May 26, 2007)

[email protected]


----------



## 135367 (Mar 10, 2011)

My phone number is 971-221-2435, web site: Embroidery, Tshirt, vinyl imprinting on apparel | Gresham OR | SmartWear Imprints, email address [email protected]. I look forward to working with you.


----------



## martinwoods (Jul 20, 2006)

smartwear said:


> Hi,
> 
> I'm in the Portland area and have a Melco G2 printer which will handle your needs.


I notice you have full color vinyl images under vinyl on your site, what type of vinyl do you use on the dark shirts and does it wrinkle when washed? I have not been able to get any samples of full color images that do not wrinkle so I am trying to find something that might work for us. Thanks


----------



## 135367 (Mar 10, 2011)

It's not the vinyl that wrinkles, but the actual shirts makes it look so. I would contact Sthals ID to answer your question. Printed vinyl is done mostly on Express Print.l


----------

